
Tunnel collapse at the Hanford nuclear waste site - sverige
http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/technology/hanford-us-nuclear-waste-radioactive-contamination-tunnel-1.4107595
======
josephhardin
While there are some very real issues at Hanford, the issue this week has been
vastly blown out of proportion in the media (I work fairly near to the the
location). There is a massive amount of work that has gone into detection of
any kind of nuclear leak around here.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
I lived in West Richland as a kid while my dad was working at Hanford.
Beautiful area!

~~~
barsonme
isn't it a lovely place?

------
rodionos
The EPA sensors show that radiation levels are normal:
[https://www.epa.gov/radnet/radnet-air-data-richland-
wa](https://www.epa.gov/radnet/radnet-air-data-richland-wa)

------
cup
The window for nuclear energy has come and gone. Time to embrace renewables.

People can argue about safety of nuclear or storage of nuclear waste until the
cows come home but what they can't argue against is government incompetence.

We need to embrace clean energy solutions that don't hold us hostage down the
line.

~~~
vkou
This is FUD.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_accidents](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_accidents)

All other forms of renewable (And non-renewable) energy generation kill more
people then nuclear does, per KWH produced.

More people fall off roofs installing solar panels, then die in nuclear
accidents.

Far more people die from hydro dam failures, then they do from nuclear
accidents. Every hydroelectric dam is a loaded gun, pointed at the city
downstream. Most of them are managed by the 'incompetent government.'

~~~
codehusker
The Wikipedia entry is silent on non-rooftop solar installations, and I'm
struggling to find good numbers. Can anyone with more experience in this
sector point me in the right direction?

I would hazard a guess that non-rooftop installation is substantially safer
than getting on a roof. I would also guess that nuclear would be more
hazardous if reactors were installed on roofs.

~~~
zizee
It's not even a fair comparison. One is construction/installation vs running.

I would be interested to see how many deaths have occurred during the
construction of nuclear plants.

How many deaths occur from solar once it is built/installed?

~~~
cmdrfred
>How many deaths occur from solar once it is built/installed?

Well if we are talking about what would happen if energy was produced entirely
with solar/wind wouldn't you have to include things like the people freezing
to death during a string of cloudy yet still winter days?

